# ATI-Drivers not giving me GLX / 3d acceleration in XFree...

## rotux

I know there are a lot topics about this, but none of these could answer my problem.

First of all, I already have a Gentoo box working with an nvidia card, so I know the basics of installing the drivers for X.

I am using Xfree-4.3.0 (not yet switched to xorg), the 2.6.5 Kernel, and want to use the ATI-Drivers with my Radeon 9800 Pro (r300). So far, I did the following:

- Installed Kernel 2.6.5 with support for my AGP chipset (nforce2), and no DRM support built-in

- Installed Xfree-4.3.0-r5

- Installed ati-drivers-3.2.8, opengl-update ati, load the kernel module

- Used fglrxconfigure to create the XF86Config

I can successfully load the fglrx module and start X11.

However, I get lots of errors when trying to use 3d/GLX Applications:

When running fgl_glxgears, I get (even though I have DRI loaded in the XF86Config):

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get fbconfig

```

GLXGEARS gives me about 300-400 fps (too less, my Geforce4 gives me 5500++)

When running ut2004, I get

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

History:

Exiting due to error

```

Running glxinfo gives me:

```

$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: [b]No[/b]

```

Direct Rendering should be YES, right?

My XF86Config-4 : (comments are cut out)

```

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.4

    VertRefresh 60

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    #BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e48

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

 I hope someone can help me. I will post my kernel config later if needed

----------

## Wedge_

It's probably something to do with the way your kernel AGP is configured. The "UseInternalAGPGART" config setting is similar to the setting for nVidia cards that selects between the drivers AGP support and the kernels (I think it's called NvAGP or something?). When "UseInternalAGPGART" is "yes", as it is in your config, it means that it will try to use the drivers AGP support, but this will fail if you have compiled in the kernels AGP support rather than compiling it as modules. If this matches your config, then changing "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no" should enable 3D acceleration if nothing else is wrong.

----------

## rotux

Hello wedge,

I already tried that, and it does not help   :Sad: 

This is my current kernel config:

```

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                       

... (all disabled)

<*>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support             

... (all disabled)

[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  

```

----------

## Wedge_

Can you post your /var/log/XFree86.0.log file? Are there any errors in your "dmesg" output after loading the fglrx module? You might also want to try changing your kernel config to: 

```
<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                       

... (all disabled)

<M>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support  
```

as this sometimes works where compiling in doesn't (remember to load agpgart and nvidia-agp before fglrx).

----------

## rotux

Here is the XFree log:

```

bash-2.05b# cat XFree86.0.log

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.4-wolk-2.3 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 15 April 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed May 19 21:21:09 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATIDev"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card a0a0,03b9 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card a0a0,03b9 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card a0a0,03b9 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card a0a0,03b9 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card a0a0,03b9 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card a0a0,03ba rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card a0a0,03bb rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card a0a0,0428 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card a0a0,0428 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card a0a0,0428 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card a0a0,0427 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card a0a0,0304 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card a0a0,0426 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1244,0a00 card 1244,0a00 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4e48) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4e68) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe9010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea00001f (0x20) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xeb004000 - 0xeb0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea00001f (0x20) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xeb004000 - 0xeb0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea00001f (0x20) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xeb004000 - 0xeb0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

        ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

        ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

        ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

        ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

        ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

        ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

        ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

        ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

        ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

        ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

        ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

        ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

        ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

        ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

        ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R350 NH (R9800) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea00001f (0x20) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xeb004000 - 0xeb0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x082044a8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea00001f (0x20) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xeb004000 - 0xeb0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [28] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [29] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI R350 NH (R9800)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe9000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option:

        Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 3af3  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2000  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 23

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.630 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.140 blueY: 0.100   whiteX: 0.320 whiteY: 0.340

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  307 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 85 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 69 kHz, PixClock max 100 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: StudioWorks 5

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: 70LS

(II) fglrx(0):

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Pseudo Color Vsuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=33800

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Total 4 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (310, 230) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (83, 84)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma 140584051

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is 140585923

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000089d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea00001f (0x20) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xeb004000 - 0xeb0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [21] 0  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [31] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd8500000 (size=0x07b00000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:2:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe1901000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe1901000 to 0x40228000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.2.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 21 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.5

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe9000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe1901000 at 0x40228000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

I think the most interesting parts are:

```

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

```

and 

```

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

Why does it say that acceleration got enabled if glxinfo says the opposite?

----------

## Wedge_

```
(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled 
```

I'm not sure what "acceleration" refers to (maybe 2D), but "Direct rendering" = 3D acceleration, so that's why glxinfo is telling you it's disabled. The other message isn't a problem, it can be ignored. 

The actual error you're getting is this: 

```
(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM" 
```

I'm not sure what causes it, but on nForce2 boards, you can sometimes fix it by increasing your AGP aperture size (in the BIOS) to at least 128MB.

----------

## rotux

Alright, I got 3d Acceleration by compiling agp as modules and get a nice ~4000 fps at glxgears.

But now, whenever I exit X, my system hangs with weird distortions on the screen... :p

----------

## Wedge_

Are you using the radeon framebuffer? I think it sometimes causes problems.

----------

## rotux

removing the radeon framebuffer driver fixed this.

Thanks for helping!

----------

## Wedge_

No problem  :Smile:  You should still be able to use the standard VESA framebuffer without problems if that's any help.

----------

## bit

hey thanks, I got my radeon 9800 working aparently cause the 3d screen savers that were slow before are really fast now. Glxinfo gives me alot more output and says direct rendering yes! yay I can go to sleep now... dont know how long Ive been playing with this

nforece2 chipset

compiled agpgart and nvidia-agp as modules and added those along with fglrx to 

modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

then set "UseInternalAGPGART=No" in xorg config

----------

